# Advice needed on RAM upgrade



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am currently using a computer that features the Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 motherboard. I have installed 16 Gigs of DDR3 2133MHz RAM, in the form of 4 x 4 Gig Viper 3 Series, Black Mamba sticks.

The RAM voltage is manually set to 1.65 Volts in the BIOS, and I have deliberately over clocked the RAM to 2933MHz. Everything is running fine, however I am considering upgrading my RAM.

I am interested in the Corsair Vengeance Pro Series - 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2400MHz C9  RAM. Can I expect my motherboard to remain stable when running 2400MHz instead of 2133MHz RAM?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Probably the most 'worthy' part of that upgrade is moving from 4 sticks to 2 sticks, which will enhance the performance slightly as I understand. Vengeance RAM is good quality, although I have never heard of your current branded RAM. 

I assume that the reason you have 16GB of RAM is that you do a lot of rendering work/video editing? If not, then it's not worth getting the 16GB, 8GB would do fine.

So in short:

- Vengeance RAM is good RAM, and a 2x8GB array will be better than a 4x4GB array.
- If you're a video editor/graphic designer who renders lots, 16GB is a good choice. 16GB will also be good for heavy multitasking.
- If you're the average user, 8GB is plenty of RAM.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You won't see a whit of difference between 2133 MHz and 2400 MHz RAM in most real-world applications. In fact, a Bit-tech study found only a 5% increase in overall system performance between 1333 MHz and 2133 MHz RAM and Anandtech found only a 5-10% increase in performance between 1333 MHz and 2400 MHz RAM (a couple of games showed a 15% plus increase in performance but others showed only a 1% increase). You would just be spending hundreds of dollars for nothing much. I'd remove the overclock on the RAM you have too.


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

FYI - here are my current RAM settings (as viewed from the MB BIOS)



















However CPU-Z reports different results!










It seems to me that that BIOS settings aren't being respected, or CPU-Z doesn't have the ability to measure above 1.5Volts, etc.

Any advice here will also be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

CPU ID's timings table doesn't read the RAM's actual voltage -- download Hardware Monitor from my signature.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As noted above, if you even have a use for 16GB of RAM, your not getting enough performance increase to warrant your current sped and will see none by replacing it with faster RAM.
Memory Standard for the GA-X79-UP4 is DDR3 2133/1866/1600/1333/1066


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I will definitely try the Hardware Monitor program to check my RAM voltages. Within the replies I noticed a post suggesting that 2 x 8 Gigs of RAM will give better performance than 4 x 4 Gigs. I am wondering if I can get some more opinions on this. When I first setup this computer I deliberately got 4 x 4 Gig sticks in order to utilize all 4 of the motherboards memory channels - is this the best approach? If not WHY?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

If you are referring to post #2, disregard it. I assume he did not realize your board supports quad channel architecture. The wider memory bandwidth should, theoretically, give the better response.


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi All,

Thanks for the clarification. I have installed and run HWMonitor, however it isn't showing the voltages on my RAM. It shows just about everything else!!! Do I need the Pro version?

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Look for DDR in HWMonitor's Voltage section.

Voltage 0 0.98 Volts [0x3D] (CPU VCORE)
 Voltage 1 1.52 Volts [0x5F] (DDR)
Voltage 2 3.36 Volts [0xD2] (+3.3V)
Voltage 3 4.97 Volts [0xB9] (+5V)
Voltage 4 12.35 Volts [0xC1] (+12V)


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi MPR,

I might be suffering from "domestic blindness" but I can't see the voltage where you suggested. 










Can you see the relevant voltage above? If so can you please let me know where it is?

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

VIN1 1.644 V is your RAM (you set the your RAM to 1.65 V). This is reading correctly but either they are way off or the program is not reading your other voltages correctly (or they are not being reported correctly by the motherboard). You might try Speccy (link in my signature) to see what it says but the best place to look is in the BIOS upon boot.


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you MPR


----------

